
Ask HN: 2015 MBP users, what machine have you upgraded to, or are planning to? - iDemonix
I&#x27;ve got a 2015 MBP, and unfortunately after constant use every day for the last 5 years, the screen has started to flicker, and I&#x27;ve finally had to admit that I need more RAM for things like Docker&#x2F;Vagrant. Although the amount of spec you get for your money has always been a bit of an insult from Apple, the latest 13&quot; line-up (not a fan of bigger sizes) seems insane.<p>My current laptop cost around £1200 new (5 years ago), and came with a 256GB SSD and 8GB RAM. The current cheapest 13&quot; MBP costs £1300 and sports a tiny 128GB SSD and still 8GB RAM.<p>If I select the 3rd (of 4) most expensive laptop, which has a reasonable CPU (albeit 8th gen), then bump the RAM to a realistic 16GB, and the SSD to 512GB, the price is £2179, which is insane. From Dell I can get the same spec, with a 10th gen CPU, for about £500 less.<p>I&#x27;ve used Mac for the last 18 or so years and would consider myself a Pro user, but it feels like madness to spend over £2000 on a machine that&#x27;s on an older spec CPU than most competitors, for a lot more price.<p>If anyone from Apple is reading this, screw you for making the emoji bar mandatory and not giving the 13&quot; MBP a physical escape key.
======
chewz
As of three years now my MBP 2015 is running ChromeOS so my next laptop would
be probably something like Pixelbook Go (2 pounds, decent keyboard, 16GB)

But since ChromeOS can run on just about anything (I use as a spare laptop
ChromeOS on $100 Thinkpad x230) I really do not have to worry about upgrading
MBP 2015.

For the sake of the planet I will probably go for anything available 2-nd hand
with decent screen.

------
lioeters
As a lifelong Mac user, it seems 2015 MBP was "peak Apple" and I've also been
frustrated with more recently released machines.

This is probably not the answer you're looking for, but - I built a desktop
Hackintosh for flexibility, repairability, extensibility. It dual-boots
Ubuntu, for now. I'm migrating off of macOS gradually, and looking at
Thinkpads for laptop.

~~~
iDemonix
Funnily enough when discussing this with a friend this morning I also
described my 2015 MBP as 'peak Apple'.

Sadly I need a laptop instead of a desktop, and I can't be bothered to battle
with Hackintosh compatibility...

~~~
lioeters
For what it's worth, here are a couple of laptop models I noted down from
prior HN discussions on this topic:

Lenovo ThinkPad E/T/X series; X1 Carbon

Dell XPS 13

------
iDemonix
Also, as a secondary question, is there any physical difference between a US
MBP, and a UK MBP, other than the charger? The same £2179 laptop in the US
(with taxes) comes to £1792. I have some family in the US that visit annually,
so a saving of almost £400 would be nice.

~~~
mtmail
Apart from the keyboard layout (no £ or example) another difference is the
local salex tax, that's lower in the US.

You have to pay customs at the UK airport for any item over £390.
[https://www.gov.uk/duty-free-goods/arrivals-from-outside-
the...](https://www.gov.uk/duty-free-goods/arrivals-from-outside-the-eu)

~~~
iDemonix
> You have to pay customs

Only if you declare it ;)

